

Teevox (YC S10) Turns Your iPhone Into A Computer TV Remote Control - jiggity
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/19/teevox/

======
CytokineStorm
I think that this just the beginning for Teevox. When I met the founders last
spring they were showing off a prototype iPad app that was sort of like a live
newsfeed for television. As you watched a show it would pop up additional
information about what was going on at that moment, like who the actors were,
what song was playing in the background, trivia, and I'm sure in the future
targeted ads.

I think the integration with Twitter and Facebook also indicates that they're
going to be building some social features into the app, which would be pretty
interesting to see. Anyway, definitely keep an eye out for these guys.

------
troymc
When I read the headline, I thought it would be some sort of infrared emitter
that you attach to your iPhone to transform it into a remote control similar
to the (Logitech) Harmony ones.

It's not. Sigh...

------
swankpot
Hey, that's my idea. Except you apparently had it first, and your app looks a
lot better than mine. Congratulations on your success.

------
maxklein
The latest YC companies seem to be features and add-ons for other products :
things that can easily be bought by a big company!

~~~
shykes
Everything can be spinned as an add-on for something else.

~~~
nostrademons
Yeah. Google was an add-on for portals. Microsoft was an add-on for the
Altair.

------
revorad
I find it a bit confusing when pg invests in companies such as this, which
will most likely increase the addictiveness of stuff (in this case TV), given
his growing concerns of the issue[1]. I can see this makes investment sense in
terms of the ROI on money, but wouldn't you rather invest in things which
steer the world in a direction that you would like it to go in?

[1] <http://www.paulgraham.com/addiction.html>

~~~
amirmc
I didn't read that essay the same way. I'd say he was making an observation
rather than expressing a general concern.

He also said _"Good" and "bad" technological progress aren't sharply
differentiated, so you'd find you couldn't slow the latter without also
slowing the former"_

~~~
revorad
Of course he is expressing concern. Did you not read the second half of the
essay? He's mostly talking about how people, including himself, have avoided,
are avoiding or will avoid addictions.

------
Splines
Noticed a bug when creating a new account - I use password safe to manage my
passwords, and it created a password that contained a symbol that caused an
"Invalid Password" message to show up. Some feedback here would be nice
("Invalid Password: Numbers/letters only please" or something like that).
Better yet, accept anything in the password box (there may be i18n issues
here, others may be able to chime in with their experience).

~~~
jiggity
thanks for the catch! we'll be fixing that up

------
jedc
Who cares that the product seems simple right now... check out the website!
<http://teevox.com>

LOVE the sense of humor and personality of the company. The testimonials at
the bottom are awesome. Good luck!

------
kineticac
This is really nice. I love how it's easily integrated UNO third parties!

------
cks
Interesting... the application has a Windows Vista/7 scrollbar.

~~~
jasonlotito
No, it does not.

~~~
cks
Well their screenshot/mock-up does, take a look again.

~~~
jasonlotito
It's not a screenshot or a mockup. It's your browser rendering a scrollbar.
The "mockup" is actually usable. If you actually see how it works, you'll see
you can use the actual "mockup" to see how it would work.

It's better then a mere screenshot or mockup.

------
ryanjmo
How is your traction? It wasn't mentioned in the article.

------
contagionhealth
Damn guys, now I need to buy an iPad for sure ;).

------
Madhav_
good stuff guys. Really nice simple interface. Best of luck to you guys.

------
newy
This is crazy cool, congrats jiggity.

------
dnsworks
Because it's so difficult to stand up and manipulate a television, or use the
_gasp_ remote control that came with it. I'm quite surprised YC would invest
in a .. television company.

------
jonxu
Very cool!

------
fedster
super sweet!

